# GT: Game 68 @ Bucks 3/21



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







VS








Los Angeles Clippers(30-37) VS 
Milwaukee Bucks(25-41)

WHEN: Wednsday, March 20 2007 - 5:00 PM PT|8:00 PM ET
WHERE: Bradley Center - Milwaukee , WI
MEDIA: FSN Prime Ticket; NBA-League Pass; ESPN AM 710
Season Meetings: 
Clippers won 115-96


Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Jason Hart | Cuttino Mobley | Corey Maggette | Elton Brand | Chris Kaman

Key Reserves







|







|








Sam Cassell | Quinton Ross | Tim Thomas

Injury Report:
Shaun Livingston - Out
Zeljko Rebraca - Out
Sam Cassell - Day To Day


Bucks Projected Starters:







|







|







|







|








Maurice Williams | Charlie Bell | Michael Redd | Brian Skinner | Andrew Bogut

 Key Reserves







|







|








Earl Boykins | Charlie Villanueva | Ruben Patterson

Injury Report:
???

Q's Prediction: Clippers Win 89-84
Q's Prediction Record: 39-27


ESPN Preview:



After a miserable start, the Los Angeles Clippers can salvage a split of their six-game road swing and return home with some momentum for a playoff push when they face the resurgent Milwaukee Bucks at the Bradley Center on Wednesday night.

Los Angeles (31-36) lost three of its first four games on the trip, including defeats to Houston and New Jersey by a combined 10 points. But the Clippers showed some resiliency Tuesday night in a 103-89 victory at Chicago in which Cuttino Mobley, Corey Maggette and Elton Brand combined for 68 points.

"We deserved to win. We played well at Houston and were leading with 2 minutes to go and lost. We were leading New Jersey with 2 minutes to go and lost," said Brand, who had 21 points, 12 rebounds and five assists. "It's been a disappointing road trip with how well we've played. It was imperative that we got this win.

"We've been playing well but it hasn't correlated into wins. We have to turn playing well into wins. If we win tomorrow it will be a good trip. Not a great trip, but a good trip."

The win, coupled with Golden State's loss to Utah on Tuesday, moved the Clippers within one percentage point of the Warriors for the eighth and final playoff spot in the Western Conference.

The Clippers shot 50.8 percent (32-for-63) from the field and are trying to win consecutive road games for the first time since Jan. 28-Feb. 2 and just the second time all season. They also have shot 48.7 percent (19-for-39) from 3-point range the last three games.

"We have been playing well of late and on this whole trip but it has just not been showing up in victories," Clippers coach Mike Dunleavy said. "Tonight we did a good job moving the ball especially in the second half. I'm really pleased with that and now we just need to finish up this trip on a positive note."

Click to expand...


TeamRankings Update:
25th ranked Bucks are hosting the 16th ranked Clippers and are projected to win by a margin of 1.3 points or more. The same site gives the Bucks a 56.0% chance of winning, while giving the Clippers a 34.9% chance of winning.

*​


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers almost play a completely different team from the last time they played the Bucks. Seems like the Bucks are getting their health back together. They beat the Spurs a few days ago very nicely. Well I think the Clippers need to win this one and they can if they play smart to make the road trip to be 3-3, which isn't bad. I am going to go out on a limb and say Mobley will have another BIG game.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

good luck for mike dunleavy's 53rd birthday today


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)




----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I guess they are not as healthy as I thought. Bogut, Boykins, Villanueva, and someone else are hurt and won't play.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

We have to win this one


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Kaman showing energy once again on the glass. He must have read what I wrote about him in another thread. Keep it up


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

wow James is playing niice! they put him in to guard Patterson right? 
cuz that was a good substition if its the case....nice to see James get some productive minutes


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

man someone needs to start blocking Patterson , he couldnt knock down a J if his life depended on it they need to keep him out the damn paint....


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers up 65-52 at the half and have been shooting 56.8%, great I know. Thomas won't be playing, so Clippers need to keep this up.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

nice play by Q!! not giving up and getting the and1


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

aaaaah man the Clippers are playing great, i woulda said the Bucks just suck, but the Clippers have just been playing great D since the first quarter 
:yay:


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

not anymore. Clippers decided to stop playing, with some help from the refs it's now a four point game


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Oh great....


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Monster Block!


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

garbage


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

wow i cant believe this....if the Clippers dont win this you can consider this season over....to much of a heartbreaker....


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Game, why the hell didn't they ****ing close it out


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Defenseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

That's Defense baby! Clippers didn't deserve this game with the 4th quarter let down, but am I glad.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

terrible game. nothing to be happy about this win other than it adds another W to the record. for some people, that's peachy. but there was no excuse it should have been that close in the 4th. the last playoff spot is golden state's to lose, because the clips don't deserve it right now


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

maggette should have been called for offensive foul on thta one last layup....refs proabably felt sorry for him for all the times he chokes like that. lol


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

How do you blow a 19 point lead going into the 4th????? Just amazing and it is amazing the Clippers won. This might have been the worst win of the season, when you blow such a big lead late in the game it is hard to say you deserved the win.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

they actually didn't deserve the win at all. apparently jason hart's lay up should have been basket interference by elton brand when he touched the ball on the rim. refs didn't call it. they should have lost that game, and i would have been totally fine with it. this team is garbage


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

With all the different angles I saw, Elton did not seem to touch the ball, if anything, it was a close-call and the refs made the right decision as they didn't call the blocking foul on the previous possession where Maggette cut the Bucks lead to one and all those non-calls for the Clippers which were just that, non-calls. A win is a win, no matter if you win by 1,000 or by 1, so I am happy Clippers won, the letdown was frustrating but Elton said it best, "We just ran out of gas".


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

The Clippers played great for 3 quarters, and the 4th they played like they had been playing before the road trip started....they are lucky they won, if it were another team they probably would have beat us at the buzzer....
but atleast it is a win....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

and Elton did touch the ball from what i saw....


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I don't think EB touched it at all, it was close but no touch. The ball bounced straight down meaning EB didn't touch it, if he did the ball wouldn't have fallen straight down. Thats my opinion anyway.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Weasel said:


> I don't think EB touched it at all, it was close but no touch. The ball bounced straight down meaning EB didn't touch it, if he did the ball wouldn't have fallen straight down. Thats my opinion anyway.


I agree. The position of the ball doesn't shift and the rotation doesn't change.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

all i saw was the angle they showed right after the game, when i think Michael Smith said Elton might have touched it, but i didnt see any other angles besides that one, but eh a win is a win, and I HOPE we can use this somehow, to play good at home and win these next 3, its seems impossible but i think it can happen 
GO CLIPPERS
:yay:


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

this is the 3rd straight year the clippers have won on my birthday


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> this team is garbage


The way they've been playing the last few weeks, with only one terrible quarter, I can't believe you would say this.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

squeemu said:


> The way they've been playing the last few weeks, with only one terrible quarter, I can't believe you would say this.


He must have missed the 1st 3 quarters! We still showed a lot of heart to win that game considering the circumstances. I dogged J Hart but he seems to be getting a good grasp of Dun's offense.


----------

